# Columbia Playboy 88



## wheelbender6 (Jun 27, 2019)

Currently for sale on EBay. Awesome addition to any man cave. 
Seller says that Playboy Magazine threatened to sue Columbia for trademark infringement, so later models were re-badged "Playbike".
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=123816785709


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 28, 2019)

Lawsuit is real. I have the first year Playbike after legal action.






(As found)


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 28, 2019)

Wow. You can't make this stuff up. That is such a great story about Playboy Magazine threatening to sue over a kid's bicycle.


----------



## mroemke3759 (Oct 8, 2020)

I have a 65 for sale playboy


----------



## mroemke3759 (Oct 8, 2020)

mroemke3759 said:


> I have a 65 for sale playboy


----------

